# ci mette



## IlPetaloCremisi

Esempi:

- quanto ci mette l'autobus ad arrivare?
- ci metto 2 ore per studiare 100 pagine

se usa el verbo tardar?

- cuando tarda el autobus por llegar?
- tardo dos horas en estudiar 100 paginas

Tampoco estoy segura de la preposición de usa con tardar...esta bien "en"? Sono andata ad orecchio...


----------



## irene.acler

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Esempi:
> 
> - quanto ci mette l'autobus ad arrivare?
> - ci metto 2 ore per studiare 100 pagine
> 
> se usa el verbo tardar?
> 
> - cuánto tarda el autobús en llegar?
> - tardo dos horas en estudiar 100 páginas
> 
> Tampoco estoy segura de la preposición que usa con tardar...está bien "en"? Sono andata ad orecchio...


 
Espero que no te molesten las correciones..
Sí, es usa "en".


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Gracias...que errores estupidos! Se vee que mi cabeza estaba en otra parte! hehe
Entonces se usa el verbo tardar también en mi segundo ejemplo?


----------



## irene.acler

Eh, en el primero sí, seguro.
Pero efectivamente no sé si se usa también en el segundo caso..


----------



## alberto magnani

se puede usar el verbo "demorar"
¿Cuánto demora el ómnibus en llegar?
Me demoro dos horas en estudiar....     o 
Demoro dos horas en estudiar....
En Perú también se puede decir  Me toma dos horas estudiar 100 páginas


----------



## flljob

En México se usa también, y tal vez mucho más, de la siguiente manera:

¿Cuanto se hace a...? ¿Cuánto se hace a Guadalajara? ¿Cuánto se hace de aquí a Nogales? ¿Cuánto se hace de Roma a Florencia?


----------



## claudine2006

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Esempi:
> 
> - quanto ci mette l'autobus ad arrivare?
> - ci metto 2 ore per studiare 100 pagine
> 
> se usa el verbo tardar?
> 
> - ¿cuánto tarda el autobús (en llegar)?
> - tardo dos horas en estudiar 100 páginas
> 
> Tampoco estoy segura de la preposición que se usa con tardar... ¿está bien "en"? Sono andata ad orecchio...


Semplicemente: ¿cuánto tarda el autobús? 
Suona meglio.


IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Gracias...¡qué errores estupidos! ¡Se vee que mi cabeza estaba en otra parte! hehe
> Entonces, ¿se usa el verbo tardar también en mi segundo ejemplo?


----------



## blebleble

Podrías decir "Cuánto hay de Bogotá a Medellín?" también. El problema es que la pregunta es ambigua y puede ser en distancia o en tiempo.

En Colombia, es mucho más usual usar el verbo "demorar" o "demorarse" que tardar. Hay una cosa que no he descubierto del español y es que muchos verbos se usan regularmente como reflexivos, aunque también suenan bien (probablemente muy formal) si no se usan en su forma reflexiva. Así pues,

"Me demoro 45 minutos en el bus" o "El bus se demora 45 minutos"
"Demoro/Me demoro 2 horas estudiando/en estudiar 100 páginas"
"Cuánto demora/se demora el bus en llegar?"


----------



## Neuromante

Aquí, si usas el reflexivo con "demorar(se)" estás diciendo que la guagua (Algunos la llaman "autobús") se está retrasando.
"Demorar" sería ambiguo.

De todos modos, hay que tener mucho cuidado en este hilo: Todos los verbos implicados son intercambiables, pero según el contexto, y además, cuando no lo son también pueden usarse pero cambiará el significado. Por lo qué: SÍ, se podrá decir, pero; NO, no querrá decir lo mismo. Yo recomendaría poner muy claro los contextos


----------



## 0scar

- ¿Cuánto tarda/le pone el autobus para llegar?
- Tardo dos horas en estudiar 100 páginas

x---x


----------



## gatogab

Se puede decir, _¿en cuánto más pasa el autobus?_
O _¿cuánto falta para que pase el autobus?_
Yo sé que se puede decir, pero no sé si todos lo entenderán.

x---x


----------



## 0scar

gatogab said:


> Se puede decir, _¿en cuánto más pasa el autobus?_ (suena raro perose entiende)



_¿En cuánto más pasa el autobus?_, se entiende pero suena bastante raro.
x---x


----------



## abbott

IlPetaloCremisi said:


> Gracias...que errores estupidos! Se vee que mi cabeza estaba en otra parte! hehe
> Entonces se usa el verbo tardar también en mi segundo ejemplo?



Puedes usar tardar en los dos casos. Tardar significa, el tiempo que se toma en llegar a algún lugar, a differenzia de demorar que significa retrazo. Sin embargo es comunmente usado en muchos paises hispanoparlantes incluyendo Mexico. 
Gramaticalmente me suena mejor el verbo tardar.


----------



## gatogab

abbott said:


> Puedes usar tardar en los dos casos. Tardar significa, el tiempo que se toma en llegar a algún lugar, a diferencia de demorar que significa retraso. Sin embargo es comunmente usado en muchos paises hispanoparlantes incluyendo México.
> Gramaticalmente me suena mejor el verbo tardar.


----------



## abbott

gatogab said:


>



Gracias! Estoy usando una Ipad y no me acostumbro todavia.


----------

